# Help Identify Needle Type



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

As you've seen from my posts, I'm new to embroidery, as a result, I've been asking a lot of basic questions. So here goes.

I have a bunch of needles that came with my machine and I am trying to identify if they are sharp or ball.

The manufacturer is Groz-Beckert

One package is 

DB X K5
10
Nm 75/11
RG
339,163 AC20 RG

The other package is

DB X K5
10
nM 75/11
FFG/SES
339, 163 AC20 FFG

Which are sharp if any? Which are ball if any?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

The "RG" and "FFG/SES" I believe indicate what type of point. Check here to see those models sold with a description:

Commercial Machine Embroidery Needles - Tajiima, SWF, Brother, Barudan, etc - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We use nothing but Groz-Beckert needles, love them. It gets a little confusing with the points though.

A true "Sharp" would be a R

The RG you have are a sharp-slightly rounded point. A very good needle for wovens

The FFG/SES is a light ball point. A very good needle for knits.

I think what you have are the chrome needles though, we prefer the Gebedur line which are titanium nitride coated and last a lot longer.

Just be sure you stay with the DBXK5 needles if that is what your machine is timed for. If you change the length, eye position or scarf with a change in needle type, then you could run into problems.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Needles for single and multihead embroidery*

http://www.groz-beckert.com/website/gbkg/en/smn.html
Sewing 14 - Explains the differences between the different needles and points.


----------

